# Newbie - Affordable Vinyl Printer Cutter Info



## muddywaters (Aug 25, 2008)

I am new to this business and am looking for an affordable vinyl printer / cutter plotter that can print and cut up to a 16X20 image. I am limited on funds but want a reliable plotter. I am primarily going to be jersey id (name and number) kits. I read that uscutter plotters are good but could not find one that could do both printing and cutting. Thanks for your help.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

If you want one that both prints and cuts be ready to spend about $15,000 or more for a new one.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

muddywaters said:


> I am new to this business and am looking for an affordable vinyl printer / cutter plotter that can print and cut up to a 16X20 image. I am limited on funds but want a reliable plotter. I am primarily going to be jersey id (name and number) kits. I read that uscutter plotters are good but could not find one that could do both printing and cutting. Thanks for your help.


Why do you need a printer/plotter?
Perhaps you meant a plotter and a printer?
I have a USCutter Laserpoint 24 and it cuts vinyl great. Sure it's not a Roland or Graphtec, but I only spent a fraction of the price to get started.
I would think for doing jersey id it should be fine. I have cut 3 color vinyl transfer designs for t-shirts, no problem. Just have to set registration marks for each color. The eco-film I am using gives near screen printing results. I did have to spend a little extra time to set up my cutter properly, but now it cuts flawlessly. 
I also have an Epson 1400 printer with refillable ink cart system. Will be using pigment inks for transfers on lights, with JPSS paper.
Hope this helps


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

they make a decal material that can be printed on with an inkjet printer. don't know about size availability, but if you bought a cutter with contour cutting capabilities (able to read registration marks) that would be a plus. but a machine that prints and then cuts costs around 13k as mentioned above.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

If you are just looking for a cutter, do what I did. I found one used on Craigslist. Bought a 24" Vinyl Express QE60 Plus from a guy that hardly used it for $1000. He even threw in the software, a bunch of rolls of vinyl and several clip art CDs. Thing has been working flawlessly for me for over a year now. I've more than paid for it from the sign jobs I have done with it.


----------



## jayjays prints (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry this may seem like a stupid question but am also new to the game, could an Epson 1400 ink-jet printer print out multi colour prints and photos onto transfer papers wich would then be pressed onto the garments with a heat press? and could you print up to A3 size? look forward to your replies. thanks guys.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

jayjays prints said:


> Sorry this may seem like a stupid question but am also new to the game, could an Epson 1400 ink-jet printer print out multi colour prints and photos onto transfer papers wich would then be pressed onto the garments with a heat press? and could you print up to A3 size? look forward to your replies. thanks guys.


I have an Epson 1400 printer and yes you can print on 11 x 17 transfer paper. Here is a link to some new dark transfer paper I just tried called http://www.t-shirtforums.com/inkjet-heat-transfer-paper/t102164.html


----------



## jayjays prints (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks never2old will look them up


----------



## jayjays prints (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey nvr2old sorry to bombard you with so many questions, where did you source your epson and in terms of inks etc do just soruce that from the same people aswell? look forward to your reply. thanks once again jayjays prints


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

jayjays prints said:


> Hey nvr2old sorry to bombard you with so many questions, where did you source your epson


I got my Epson 1400 on sale from Office Depot a while ago. Check Epson.com and check the online office stores for one that's on sale. Retail is around $300. You should be able to find for about $200.


jayjays prints said:


> and in terms of inks etc do just soruce that from the same people aswell? look forward to your reply. thanks once again jayjays prints


I purchased refillable ink carts and pigment inks from InkJetCarts Home The refill kit is around $120.


----------

